# sudden house peeing issue



## buckshot85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Our Gracie is 2.5 yrs old. Within the last 3 weeks she has peed in the house 4 times. She is spayed. 3 times she peed on our bed when my wife was either getting ready to go away or just doing laundry. Today, she followed me in the basement and peed on the floor right behind me. This is after being outside for almost 4 hours. She gets her running in every night and every weekend. She sleeps in a crate at night and during the day while we are at work. She loves her crate. We still at times give her a treat after she goes in. She gets her peanut butter filled Kong when she goes in her crate during the day plus a toy or two. We do hunt her and continually work in the back yard on basic commands. 5 or10 minutes then she plays. We do not have kids so she gets plenty of attention from us. After she peed in the basement this afternoon I got her outside to go potty in her spot and she peed a lot. No reddish color and a full stream. It seems like some attention thing to me, but gosh, that's all she gets is attention. Any help would be appreciated before a vet trip.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, buckshot85, and welcome to the forums!  Sorry your Gracie is having this problem, and I wish I could help more. The only experience I have ever had with a dog doing that was some years ago. It turned out to be "spay incontinence" and it really only happened when she was very tired or asleep. It was treated with hormone pills for a few months, and then we eased off on the pills, and she stopped doing it altogether. 

I'm afraid you're not going to be able to avoid a checkup at the vet's office... it could be a mild urinary tract infection... but maybe some of the other members will offer you some decent advice. I would want to rule out anything medical before assuming it's some new behavioral issue. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## buckshot85 (Jul 4, 2013)

We try to think about each time it happened. Today it was pretty warm out and the heat kicks her butt. So it could be fatigue today. The other times she was excited and acting out. Gracie really messes with my wife by grabbing her clothes, towels, anything of my wifes to get a reaction from her and Gracie always wins because my wife will not ignore her. I knew about the possibility of incontinence from spaying. Why all of a sudden though and after almost 2 years???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's why I think you need to take her to the vet. It happened with my dog quite a long time after her spay surgery. Don't be alarmed if that's what the vet tells you, because it is simple to treat and will eventually go away. It might not even be that, but if it's a UTI, she needs antibiotics.


----------



## buckshot85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for your input


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds like a UTI to me, call the vet and have it checked.

Dogs dont suddenly become incontinent for no reason, spaying notwithstanding.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm thinking UTI also. I had my girl spayed last week and she's doing the same so it'll be a trip back to the vets to check.


----------



## buckshot85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, had the vet visit today and clean bill of health. Urine screen all came back normal. Something has her acting up. Gonna have to pay closer attention to try and find a trigger.


----------

